# Smithfield's Slammin'BBQ



## mrgrumpy

This is my first one for this year.

http://sinclairstations.com/slamminbbq/index.shtml

They don't have much list on the website yet, but there is to be $30,000 in cash prizes. 
Grand Champion $5,000.00 
Reserve Champion: $3,000.00
1St Place: $1,000.00 in each of the KCBS categories
2nd Place: $700.00 in each of the KCBS categories
3rd Place: $400.00 in each of the KCBS categories
4th Place: $300.00 in each of the KCBS categories
5th Place: $200.00 in each of the KCBS categories
6th Place: $100.00 in each of the KCBS categories
7th to 10th Place: $50.00 in each of the KCBS categories

Turkey: 
1st Place $1,000.00
2nd Place $600.00
3rd Place $400.00
4th Place $300.00
5th Place $200.00

Sauce:
1st Place: $500.00
2nd Place: $250.00  

Slamminâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] Iron Chef Competition 
1st Place: $1,500.00
2nd Place: $1,000.00
3rd Place: $500.00

Best Booth:
1st place $500.00
2nd place $250.00


I am in, my registration and application is in.  There is a limit of 50 teams, so please don't sign up.... I won't to be the only one, that will make my odds better for Grand Champion.....  :evil:  :evil:  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










  :shock:  :shock: 

Bill


----------



## leosmith78

I wouldn't mind giving you a hand during this, or even joining your team.  I'm just an amateur, but I always get good reviews from my friends who beg me for bbq every weekend.  I don't even mind doing the menial jobs like splittin' wood!  Just PM me.  I just want to see how everything goes down so that I can eventually enter a competition with my own team.


----------



## cajunsmoker

Sounds like free labor to me Mr Grumpy:D


----------



## mrgrumpy

You should have a pm....


----------



## mrgrumpy

:);)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This new setup limited me to only a total of 4 images..... and 1 was already used... so you fill in the rest with your imagination.

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

I am also looking at maybe 2 more up that way.  I will let ya know abt them as well.

Bill


----------



## msmith

That sounds pretty good Mr grumpy and maybe a good pay day to boot. do post some pics and have a good time.


----------



## mrgrumpy

Thanks.  I hope that I can at least place and recoup some of the expenses.  It sure does get expensive with the entry fees, cost of all the meat, gas, etc...... not to mention now that I am going to be traveling abt 4 hrs each way now for my first 2 comps... the last one I am looking at is almost 6 hrs away.

I have been working on a new rub, and sauce, and all I am getting is raving reviews on them... I sure hope the judges like it as well.

Bill


----------



## pigcicles

Good luck to you and your smokin crew Bill. Hope you pull out a Grand Slam in all areas. 

Keep Smokin


----------



## mrgrumpy

Thanks.  I just hope my partner can hang with me all year.  He has had some circumstances already this year that are major.  If not, I will have to back up, punt and regroup.

That and me being allergic to pork doesn't help at all.  He does the pork side of the comps for me, and I do the brisket and chicken.  

Bill


----------



## gunslinger

Allergic to pork? I'd put a gun to my head.:(


----------



## deejaydebi

Good Luck Bill! We know you can do it!


----------



## mrgrumpy

There are times I feel like it.... It has gotten that it doesn't bother me most of the time, but there are times it smells SO GOOD, I think I want to suffer with one just to get a taste of it, but it isn't worth it.... migraines are a terrible thing to have to go through.... 

For a few years until I figured it out, I lived with a constant headache, and taking sometimes 12-18 pain relievers a day.... 

But, now that I know what triggers them, I have grown to live without it.... but it is rough at times.

The real thing that took a while to figure out, is don't go out to eat breakfast, ask before ordering where everything is cooked, and if in doubt, don't order it.... 

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

Thanks Debi,

I have the bug now... and it won't be here soon enough... I am ready.... 














We are ready to go kick some smoking butts......

and ribs...

and chicken....

and brisket....

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

My cooking partner informed me that he isn't going to be able to make it to Norfolk with me.

Now I suppose I am going to go to plan "B".... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Now to come up with plan "B".... I have a couple of ideas, and may end up having to cook and prep the turn-ins all by myself.... allergic to pork and all. My wife and daughter will be coming to help, and they do a great job.  Just keep the coffee pot going.....

That includes not only the pork but the ribs, as well as the brisket and chicken.  And then to top it off, I am doing the sauce and turkey entries as well.... a total of 6 categories to cook.


Bill


----------



## pigcicles

okay Bill, now you have a reason to be grumpy. Good Luck to ya.

Keep Smokin


----------



## cheech

Hope all turns out well for you. I feel your "pain" regarding the pork I can not have wheat/gluten which is in just about everything and if that does not do it for ya I also can not have corn, which is how they sweeten just about everything else. So that is why I smoke meat this way I can eat at least something that is good


----------



## dgross

Dang...That sucks to have all of those food issues 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Do they have any decent substitutes? I just can't visualize rice flour biscuits 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Daun


----------



## dgross

I second PC in wishing you luck and prosperity in the comp. arena 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Daun


----------



## mrgrumpy

Cheech, and I thought I had it bad.... 

Just look at all teh processed meats, and look what the first ingredient is... pork...if it isn't first, it isn't far behind.

And then, when you go out to eat, if it isn't everything isn't cooked on the same cooking surface, they use the same cooking utensils.... talk about cross contamination.... I see it all the time.

Even at work, they have turkey sausage links.  How do they cook them?  They deep fry them.  In the same deep fry unit that they fry the pork sausage links in.... 

We went to a small private owned eatery while back.  Highly recommended.  When I  asked where the stuff was cooked, it was a no-no for me.  I had to end up with a tossed salad and fries.

I even stopped at a highly recommended BBQ joint down the road a bit, and since I couldn't eat the pork, I had decided to get chicken.  Well, guess what they don't cook.  All they had was pork.... so I had a burger....

I have learned to open mouth, ask and double ask.... it is a pain, but not as much as a migraine....  and people look at me like I am crazy.....

Bill


----------



## cheech

dgross there are some substitutions but usually are the same consistency of a brick. Nothing like good Q though. Tastes great even with out bread.


----------



## mrgrumpy

I checked the website last night.  They have the teams that have signed up so far, and it looks like I am the 3rd one registered.... 

Can't wait until I get there.  I see Dizzy Pig is going to be there as well.... That is competition......
This will be the first time that I will have the privilege of going up against them.
Bill


----------



## deejaydebi

Well we are all rooting for you Mr Grumpy!


----------



## tonto1117

Hope you kick some Dizzy Pig butt Mr Grumpy!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best of luck to ya!!


----------



## mrgrumpy

I would love to.... that is going to be one rough time though... these guys are serious, and good.  Take a look at there competition teams.  I have seen these guys in action before as a spectator and sample some of their goodies....

See where they have been, and where they have placed... but just remember, on any given day, it can be mine just as well as theirs... so they better watch out....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/competition.html

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

8 weeks and 1 day, but who is counting.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I'm ready......

Bill


----------



## shellbellc

Best of luck to you Grumpster!! I went to the Jersey State BBQ championship last July (my first Q event) to visit and Dizzy Pig was there.  You can't worry about the comp, only that you are putting out your best product.  You can't control what everyone else is doing! (I sound like my parents)  Eight weeks to go...a week to practice each turn in!  Lot's of fine tuning time.


----------



## mrgrumpy

Thanks.  I am really getting pumped for this one.... 

I just got a pm from a buddy of mine.  He saw that one of the teams there was team of the year last year for KCBS.... all that means is he went to a LOT of KCBS comps, and placed really well.  But I have been told by a lot of other teams, that: on any given weekend it can be yours.....

I am ready to go kick some smoking butt...... I may not get Grand Champion, but I am going to give it my best shot... and that is all that can be done. 

I have been working on my chicken, which was my weak area, other than than the pork that I couldn't do..... I have done some, and everyone loves it, so I am going with that recipe..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

Seven weeks to go, but who is counting....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am pumped and ready to roll..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am going to try and remember to get some pics this time.  The last time, I got so busy with turn in's.... the camera was the last thing I thought of.

Bill


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j.

Good Luck Bill , i`ll be rooting for u !! i`m sure you will do fine !! ok take care


----------



## mrgrumpy

Thanks everybody.

I picked up my banner today.  It is really cool.  Since my good cameras bit the dirt, and both of my disposables are now used up, I suppose I will have to either bite the bullet, and buy a good one, or just get a couple of the disposables for now.

I will get a pic, and post it one day.

Bill


----------



## tonto1117

Getting closer every day Mrgrumpy!!!! Please bite the bullet and take some pics at the comp....would love to see your set-up.


----------



## mrgrumpy

I am in hopes to get some pics.  Last time, I was so busy, that was the last thing on my mind.

I have two volunteers that are going to come and help.... so I think I have an assignment for one of them..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  or both.....

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

If you want to know what I am cooking on, look at my sig.  Don't take the Brinkman, as gas is not allowed.... but the others do go.

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi

Bill -

Your taking the Chargriilers aren't you?


----------



## mrgrumpy

Yes, both of them.... I love them.  I wish I had found out about them yrs ago.  I take both CG's and the Weber.  I use the Weber to cook our eats on, and the CG's for the comp meats.  I will throw the chicken on the Weber at the very end to crisp up the skin some.  I know, a little cheating, but, hey, whatever works huh?

Oh, btw, did I tell ya where I will be in 6 wks????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## tonto1117

Even closer now...... are you still tweaking or are you ready to Rock n Roll.


----------



## mrgrumpy

I is ready to rock and roll..... or is it roll and then rock....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I hope everyone is ready for me to show them how to smoke.... cause I is ready to smoke.... more ways than one....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

I am thinking of even taking the old TV and rabbit ears, along with the laptop, and some cd's.... kick back, relax, smoke... and collect the trophies....and prize monies.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













LOCK AND LOAD.......

Bill


----------



## msmith

Mrgrumpy I wish the best of luck to you, Take some names and kick some tail.


----------



## dawgwhat

Just 28 more days, but who's counting 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






here's the new loook web page

http://sinclairstations.com/slamminbbq/index.shtml


----------



## mrgrumpy

hey partner,
Better count again, 24 1/2 days and I will be there all set up and cooking. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I know, you posted a couple of days ago..... see ya there.

And yes, the sight is gaining color and advertising.  They still don't have my name spelled right.... I tried emailing but it keeps coming back as their isp is banned because of "spam".....  go figure.  I called again, but still not done.

Bill


----------



## cajunsmoker

Mr Grumpy, your not going up there to see any of the girls from this sponsor are you?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	














You got to watch them "Gutter Girls"


----------



## mrgrumpy

Gutter girls.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ocean Awnings..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Makes me want to wonder what is going on up that way.....

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

Three weeks and it will be history....

Can you tell I am ready?????

I bet you will be glad when it is over so I will quit posting the countdown... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## dawgwhat

It's just 20 more days until we do some major kick butt BBQ'n


----------



## mrgrumpy

15 1/2 days and I will be on the road..... 

I got my BullSheet the other day.  On page 2, there is a half page ad from Big Green Egg.  They are giving away 50 of the large eggs, with all the accessories, to the grand champion in 50 different competitions.  Norfolk is on the list.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can't wait.....

I am pumped and ready....

Going to smoke some butt......




along with some brisket, ribs, chicken, turkey and some of mrgrumpy's bbq sauce.....

For a total of 6 categories that I have entered..... 

Bill


----------



## tonto1117

I'm excited for ya Bill, like I have said before hope you kick some butt.......and chicken and brisket.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Best of luck to you, and I will be there in the thin and blue spirt!!!


----------



## iceboxbbq

good luck Mr Grumpy


----------



## deejaydebi

Bill -

We know your gonna do great! 

You go boy!


----------



## mrgrumpy

I just got off the phone with the promoter to find out where our information packets are.

She said that the grand champion prize money is now at $7000, up from $5000.

And there are 40 teams signed up.....

I'm going to smoke some butt......and brisket.....and ribs..... and chicken..... and some sauce.....and some kind of turkey.  They are providing the bird, or breast.  I still don't know which.

It's going to be some kinda fun....

If any body is in the area, come on by.

Bill


----------



## msmith

Sounds like a lot of fun and a good pay day. I wish you the best of luck and look forward to seeing a pic or to.


----------



## dawgwhat

Just 15 more days until the BIG day 










:PDT_Armataz  _01_40:

The team is ready


----------



## tonto1117

Dawg, did I miss somthing??? Are you competing at this event?? If you are and I missed it, I sure do wish you the best.


----------



## dawgwhat

I'm not competing in the comp, I'm just helping an grouchy smoker


----------



## mrgrumpy

HEY....

I resemble that remark..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just for that, I will bring extra wood for you to split.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





See ya there.  I will pm you when I get the packet and let ya know what is going on....


Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

thanks everyone for the encouraging words.

I have a feeling it will be a tough, but fun time.  I am still pumped after finding out 40 teams are signed up.  

KCBS's team of the year is going to be there as well.  But, on any given day, it can be mine......

I have a good feeling.  

I will be all packed up and ready to roll in 14 days.  

Big Green Egg is giving away a large egg with all the accessories to 50 grand champions this year.  Slamminbbq is one of the comps.  More details at www.the50eggclub.com

Yes, I plan on a few pics.  I am going to try and remember to take a couple of the disposable flash cameras for my helpers to use and take pics for me.  I am also going to bring my 35mm to take pics.

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

I got my packet in the mail today.  All I can say is:



*WOW

What an event.....

*Saturday is going to be a VERY busy long day.  The award ceremony isn't until 6:15pm 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ..... 

That is because the last turn-in is at 2:30pm.  The first one is at noon. Six categories in all.

They have even scheduled a welcome buffet dinner for Friday night, and a continental breakfast for Saturday morning.  


So, I guess my dawgwhat is going to be a very busy dude...... see ya there buddy. 

Bill


----------



## tonto1117

Hey Dawgwhat, see if ya can wrestle that secret chicken rub recipe outa Grumpy for me.


----------



## mrgrumpy

I know I didn't see this, so good luck...... here is the easy step to great chicken

1) buy whole chickens
2) split into halves removing the back bone
3) wash, clean, trim any loose skin, fat, etc.
4) marinate overnight in Italian dressing.
5) the next day, get smoker going
6) remove chicken from the refrigerator
7) place chicken in pan and let excess marinate drip off
8) when smoker is ready, take chicken outside
9) sprinkle lots of mrgrumpy's secret rub on it
10) place on smoker
11) cook at approx 235 degrees F
12) when chicken reaches approx 155 in the thigh, put first coating of mrgrumpy's secret sauce on it, brush all over
13) when chicken reaches approx 160 in the thigh, put second coating of mrgrumpy's secret sauce on it, and brush all over
14) when chicken reaches approx 167, pull and put in hot box to rest
15) enjoy.

Yes, I do halves...... 

So how much easier can it get......

Bill


----------



## tonto1117

Lol.... seems to be some missing info on #9
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Getting even closer now Bill. Sounds like it's gonna be a great event!!!!


----------



## mrgrumpy

I will make you a deal....

you came by, see me, get down on your hands and knees, beg lots, I might let you have a very small jar of rub.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## tonto1117

LOL.....If you place with your chicken I just might do that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Then take it to my lab and decode the recipe


----------



## mrgrumpy

Well, it that is the way your going to be, I will make sure I throw in some extra stuff just for you.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW Tonto., you have a pm.....

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

Hard to believe that in 1 week I will be all but packed and ready to pull out.  I called in my meat order yesterday.  Picked up another 50lbs of RO lump, lots of hickory for someone to split....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  I have most all of my utensils already in the totes, and ready to go.  I have to put a set of wheels on the #2 CG and it will be ready.  Overall, I am all but ready.

I just looked at weather.com, and it is looking like good weather.  Lows 53 and 53, highs 69 and 70.  Should be great cooking weather.

Just be ready, after I get back, and get the film developed, I will post the pics.... 

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi

Bill -

I think we're almost as excited for you to get back and show us pix as you are about going!


----------



## mrgrumpy

All cookers, "cleaned" and prepped to go.
Pick up trailer tomorrow.
Meat is ordered.  Pick up Thursday.
Pack trailer Thursday.
Truck body work appraisal done.
Body shop appointment made.
Rental car reserved.
Ready to go.

I had a little run in with a comacozi deer this morning on the way to work today.  The deer lost, the truck lost, we are ok.  A deer has no chance with the left front corner of a full size pickup going 55 mph.  She died instantly.  Internals destroyed.  So, left her laying there after the HP got done with his report etc.

I took the day off, so got all of the insurance stuff done, and the body shop is ready for my to drop it off on Monday after I get back from Norfolk.  I told them I needed it this weekend unless they would provide me with one.  No can do..... just a rental car.... unless I pay the difference....

So, we are ready to roll.  See ya all there.  

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi

Bill -

Glad to hear you ARE Okay. Seem to many people wiped out by deer. Sorry about the truck though. They fix her up for you!

Hugs!


----------



## tonto1117

Well Bill it's lock and load time. I'm sure you will do great and have a ball!! 
Try and get some good zzzz's tonight your probably gonna need them. Remember to take some pics if you have time, and again the best of luck to you!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  PS...don't forget the sunscreen.

Sorry to hear about your run in with the deer, that rots. The name of the street we live on is named Deer Run.....trust me they named it appropriatly
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





GO GET EM' MR. GRUMPY!!!!!


----------



## dawgwhat

*TWO DAYS 
and 
counting
*


----------



## mrgrumpy

Thanks Debi.

Theresa, did you get your book yet?

Dawg.... in 2 days, the smokers will be rocking.....  I have started packing the trailer.  I hope the rain holds off..... 

I have a TON to do tomorrow, and will be extremely busy.  At noon, I go to pick up the meat, pick up the wife from work at 2:30, then go to the store for the last minute stuff.

So, the morning is going to be a lot busy.

I have snackage ready.... Got chips, crackers, cheese, grapes, tea, gatorade, etc....... lamb chops, taters, onions, oh yeah, got to go get the sausage season in the box for the fatties.... (I make my own).  

So, don't expect much from me for a few days..... 

And as Arnold once said, "I'll be back..."

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

Time to take a very quick break.  I am almost half packed.

The morning is flying by so quickly.  In a short 24 hrs from now, I should be well on the way.  My partner in crime, Dawgwhat, is going to meet me there after he gets off work.  (Hope he takes the time for a shower first)...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The other guy isn't going to be able to make it.  He had a death in his family out of state, and won't be around.  So, we will just hunker down and get 'r done.....

So, until I get back, have fun, cook lots, think abt me, and don't do anything I wouldn't.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## tonto1117

Hiya Bill, yes I got the book and love it!! We'll chat when you get back and have some time. Had my days mixed up when I posted yesterday(thought it was thursday already
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) soooo.... Try and get some sleep tonight so your ready to rock n roll. Are you all packed up yet??


----------



## mrgrumpy

All packed but the last minute stuff.... 

Theresa, ignore part of that pm I sent since you got the book.

I will touch base when I get back if you don't make it.

Bill


----------



## tonto1117

Yeah, I also forgot to tell you that origanaly we were going to leave today to start the trip down to Goergia, but when I added a chargriller to the smoker it pushed it up a week. Sorry we won't be there to say hello,but I'll be thinking about you!!


----------



## dawgwhat

> 24
> hours
> to
> GO
> GO MR GRUMPY GO
> 
> 
> boom bah rey kick them in the knee
> boom bah ras kick them in the #&@
> 
> this is a family kind of place,so I won't say the dirty word


----------



## mrgrumpy

posted at: Today, 07:10 PM
Is your clock off, or are you telling me you are going to be late....


I will be on the road in about 11 hrs or so.  I will wait on you to get there.  Me thinks I should go ahead and get the tent up, and ready.... 

See ya when ya get there.

Bill


----------



## dawgwhat

I can't tell time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I probably won't be there until 5-5:30
norfolk traffic on a friday is just 
about crazy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but I'll be there to kick some bbq butt


----------



## mrgrumpy

Where is everybody? ? ? 

I came by to tell everyone good morning, and you must still be asleep.  Just stopped by to check weather, looks like some rain later today, and say good bye until later.

Win, loose, draw, I is in for a good time, and I is going to enjoy it.

If I can get wireless connection, I will check in later tonight.

WEATHER forcast:
 Today: 
HIGH 81 
Scattered thunderstorms...possibly severe during the afternoon hours. Storms may produce large hail and strong winds. High 81F. Winds SSW at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 60%. 

Tonight: 
LOW 61 
Scattered thunderstorms this evening followed by a few showers overnight. A few storms may be severe early. Low 61F. Winds SW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%. 

Tomorrow: 
HIGH 76 
Partly cloudy. High 76F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph. 

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

When you get there, be sure and tell them you are with me.  You are on my list as assistant cook 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  They didn't have a place for wood splitter.....

See ya when ya get there.

Bill Moon
Smoke-N-My-I's


----------



## mrgrumpy

I am back....

We had a great time.  If anybody needs a helper, be sure and contact Dawgwhat.... he was a great help.

Now for what you all are waiting for.... 

The weather could have been better, we had a little rain on Friday night.... yeah, a little, abt a ton.... you will see it in the pics.  Rained off and on, more on from abt 5pm until abt 1am.  

We met a lot of great teams, whooped a lot of butt, and got our whooped as well.  But, we had a great time.  We did not do bad at all for only our second competition and some of the teams that was there.

Now for what you are waiting for:


Overall 24 out of 40 teams 
Chicken 21 out of 40 teams 
Ribs 40 out of 40 teams 
Pork 12 out of 40 teams 
Brisket 17 out of 40 teams 
Sauce 24 out of 37 teams 
Turkey 21 out of 29 teams 

I ordered baby back ribs instead of spares like I normally cook. I did not take that into consideration and extremely overcooked them..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 .. so next time I will either use the spares, or just do baby backs from now on.... 

Like I said, overall, I was pleased. 

Film will go in tomorrow and hopefully I can get some pics posted tomorrow night. 

Bill


----------



## tonto1117

Congrat's to both of you. Great showing in a huge playing field with some really great teams!!! You almost walked in Pork.....very cool!!!! Here are the top ten: 


GC Tar Heel Smokers
RGC I Que 

CK
1 Dirty Dick Legless wonders
2 Dizzy Pig
3 Pellet Envy
4 Tar Heel Smokers
5 Jack's Old South
6 Lotta Bull
7 Checkered Pig
8 I Que
9 Smoked From Above
10 Skin-n-Bones 

Ribs
1 Smokin Triggers
2 Pellet Envy
3 Buttrub.com
4 Lotta Bull
5I Que
6 Double D's BBQ
7 Jack's Old South
8 Cool Smoke
9 Learn2Q.com
10 The Pig's Ear 

Pork
1 Tar Heel Smokers
2 Jack's Old South 
3 Cool Smoke
4 I Que
5 Wood Chicks
6 Dirty Dicks Legless Wonders
7 Dizzy Pig
8 Learn2Q.com
9 Blvd BBQ Company
10 Dennis Tab AB propane 



Brisket 
1 Tar heel Smokers
2 I Que
3 Smokin Triggers
4 Smoken Dudes BBQ
5 Dirty Dicks Legless Wonders
6 Double D's BBQ
7 Dixie Bones BBQ
8 Skin-n- Bones
9 Jacks Old South
10 Lotta Bull
Overall
GC Tar Heel Smoker
RGC I Que
3 Dirty Dicks
4 Jacks Old South
5 Smokin Triggers
6 Lotta Bull
7 Pellet Envy
8 Double D's BBQ
9 Dizzy Pig
10 Cool Smoke 

Virginia's Gov Cup Dizzy Pig 

Sounds like you got to meet some great folks as well. I hope I do as well as you did my first time out!!


----------



## mrgrumpy

Thanks Theresa.  Yes, I did get to meet some great people.  Some I had met before, but not competing against.  

Good luck on yours.  The first one is the worst.  You will be very uptight, just go with the flow.  Do what you do best, and have a great time.

I tried to post some pics, but it will only allow me to do 10 at a time, including img, html, etc.... so will see abt doing a slide show and put a link here.....

Bill


----------



## tonto1117

Sounds great Bill. Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Looks like you made a great showing there Bill and Dawgwhat Congrats! We knew you could do it! Sounds like a great time was had by all - that's what really counts.

Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## mrgrumpy

Give this a try.  It is a slide show and you will not have any narration with it.  Just use your imagination.  It will take a few minutes to get through the 37 slides, so if you are on dial up, get a sandwich and drink and enjoy....

http://img106.imageshack.us/slidesho...975212nyd.smil


Bill


----------



## deejaydebi

Bill -

It looks like you guys really had a good time. I'm so happy for you!

{{{{{{{{{{{Bill}}}}}}}}}}}
              Big Hugs!


----------



## mrgrumpy

Thanks all.  I think I am finally getting a little caught up on my sleep.  I had to be to work yesterday at 5am...... slept good last night.  

I am going to sit down and finish my what I did went wrong list.  I have about 4 or 5 things on that list.  Several small items is all.  

I am going to work on a new "sauce" for pork.  I found a small pork butt last night, and threw it in the freezer for now.  I will probably test it on my next long weekend.  Who knows, I might just hit on a major improvement.

Hey, whatdawg, you getting caught up on your sleep yet?

Bill


----------



## dawgwhat

I caught up on my sleep the first night home
about 12 hours worth 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





when you figure out what went wrong,you got to share so I 
can learn some more


----------



## bbq bubba

Like to congratulate both of you on a job well done!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 especially the fact you competed in 7 catagories!!! would like to hear your "things done wrong" list from u experienced competitors, give us a head start for the grand rapids comp.(i'm helping tonto and bud) 
look forward to any lesons learned..........


----------



## mrgrumpy

Glad to hear you got some of your sleep.... I is still tired, but that is normal for me.  Usually only get abt 5 hrs sleep a night as it is.... 

Will do on the what went wrong.... 

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

I don't know about the experienced part... I have only done 2, and one of them was last year.....

Some quick what went wrongs:
I used baby back ribs instead of spares like I normally cook, and did not take into consideration the faster cooking time.  They were WAY over done, burned, dried out, and almost impossible to cut.

I had switched salts.  I went from medium sea salt to course kosher salt.  Another bad mistake.  My rub was salty on the cooked meat.

I should have put the chicken on abt 20 minutes sooner.  I had an ace up my sleeve, and it wasn't quite done, so I had to resort back to the original plan..... Next time.... it will be mine.

The briskets could have had a little more moisture, but not bad.  I may have sliced it a little too soon, remember, brisket dries out fast when it is sliced.

The pork and briskets were done in plenty of time, which gave them ample time to rest in the cooler all nice and warm.... 

And maybe just a little more hickory.

And take more pictures.  But, when you get busy with turn in boxes, it is easy to forget about pics.

Keep Theresa out of trouble.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Tell Bud I said hi, and sure do wish it wasn't so far away.  I might consider coming up and helping out.

Bill


----------



## bbq bubba

Well, your 2 comps up on me bill, printed off your comments, some real good thoughts there, this comp will have a little less pressure, as there's an hour between turn-ins, gives a chance to catch your breath
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




thanks for the info, i know theresa is gonna be pickin your brains the next few weeks...........take all the advice u can give
P.S.  when u gonna update your website??


----------



## tonto1117

Who Me? I'm sure I have no idea what your talking about!!!


----------



## mrgrumpy

Here is a link to their website that has a lot of pics posted as well.

http://sinclairstations.com/slamminbbq/scrapbook.shtml

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

So I see you are sharing your secret rub recipe????? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy

I just got off the phone with Sinclair Communications.   Their website has it listed as an annual event.   http://www.sinclairstations.com/

Bob Sinclair - Sinclair Communications
999 Waterside Drive, Suite 500, Norfolk, Virginia 23510
Office: 757-640-8500, Fax: 757-640-8552



I was told that they are not going to have it again... at least not next year...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I told them how great of an event they had, and was looking forward to coming again.  I was told that it was centered around Southern Livings tour....  I even begged them to forget about Southern Living and have it anyway.

So, if any one was there, and you enjoyed it, give them a call and ask them if they are going to have it, and ask them to please do.... it might help persuade them to have it without Southern Living.  It was a great event, and they really took care of us.  If you weren't there, you really missed a great time.


----------

